# Not a TT but still an Audi I detailed today



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Guy from work asked me to do his son's A5 and today was the day, it arrived with so many swirls and scratches, looked clean from the front door but closer you got, more it was scratched, looked like a lot of hand car wash/ car wash from previous owner

I was up against the time, took 5 hours as it was so no before pics, but here is the end result.



















Richard


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Looks good - what did you do?


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

drivedetailed said:


> Looks good - what did you do?


Began with snowfoam and wash, then full wipe down with clay to remove any contaminants.

I used my DA with Autobrite correct it range, starting with 1st the restore compound, which is 8 cut 2 polish, then onto a pass with enrich 5 cut 5 polish, then final finish coating of 2 cut 10 polish, once this was done I rewashed the car off as it was getting a bit hot outside and very dusty, had some nasty scratches in the surface of the paint but they all came out in the end. Resnowfoamed it and polar seal to give the paint some gloss, followed by 1 final coat of poorboys EX-P sealant. It did feel to begin the car did not really want to give the finish but I stuck at it to get the smooth glossy result. Wish I had taken some pics to begin but I wanted to just get on with it!


----------



## Mejordanedwards (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow look at the reflection. Top job!


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

r_turner01 said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good - what did you do?
> ...


Good stuff , nicely done!


----------



## ttslad (Jul 30, 2018)

5hours that was quick  but what a great job 8)


----------

